

Fred Wilson Interviews Jack Dorsey - jcr
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/03/video-of-the-week-the-jack-dorsey-interview.html?

======
jcr
This was posted yesterday but didn't get any traction since the site hosting
the video (circles.io) went down under the load. It's back up now.

